# Fill Em Or Not



## Fullcrew (May 2, 2004)

My storage unit is about 3 miles from a flying J that has a real air compressor. What I have done in the past is use a portable air compressor ( plugs into the lighter) to inflate the tires at the storage unit. It takes up some time but I have been parniod about air pressure and blowing a tire. The question is would towing the three miles cause enough heat build up to blow a tire. Usually the tires loose 25 psi over the winter.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I'd be inclined to inflate before towing, even three miles. 25 psi is half of recommended. I realize the distance is short, but I would inflate.

Randy


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

I don't think you would blow a tire, but would not recommend it. After bringing home my trailer from the dealer (20-30 miles) I check the pressure and realized they were between 25 - 30


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would agree with Randy & Parker Outbacker
3 miles wasn't far,But anything could when in that short distance
Play it safe, I would inflate to proper psi before towing.
Don


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I can't see how it would build enough heat to hurt the tires in such a short distance- I'd tow slowly and carefully to the *real* air source. Those little compressors drive me nuts, anyway.
Kevin P.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Trailer life had an article on trailer tires a while back. It said any tire that has been in service that is deflated more than 20% is considered flat and should be inspected. I'd inflate them, you'd be suprised how quickly heat can build up, also the extra flexing of the sidewall can do a lot of damage.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I would inflate before moving the trailer. I would not be worried about heat or a real blow out but since the trailer tires tend to want to stay in a straight line when you turn there is a lot of side wall load and with only 50% of rated pressure you can easily roll a bead off.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

IMO, three miles is not going to hurt the tire. I just wouldnt take it up to anymore then 40 so as not to build up any heat.

Obviously though if you are that worried about it then i would spend the few extra minutes at the storage unit filing up the tires there or buy yourself a good compressor yourself....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I would inflate on site. I would also worry about further tire damage.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Fullcrew,

Are you concerned at all about the amount of pressure lost over the winter? We have fairly severe winters in this area and the tires on my OB read 42, 44, 45 and 45 earlier this week when I checked them for the first time since last fall. If they all lost 50% of pressure I'd be concerned about that in addition to the subsequent towing.

Good luck,

Greg


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Shoot 3 miles ain't nuthin' Put an extension hose at the Flying J and run it to the storage and fill'er up

drifter


----------



## Fullcrew (May 2, 2004)

Drifter said:


> Shoot 3 miles ain't nuthin' Put an extension hose at the Flying J and run it to the storage and fill'er up
> 
> drifter
> [snapback]31350[/snapback]​


Best idea yet...now if I could get the gas stations to follow me with tanker trucks to do on the road refueling.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

IMHO: I'd inflate them before moving the TT. With 50% inflation you don't really have control while towing, even three miles. If you're losing that much air I'd also check the valve stems, that's the usual culprit on really slow leaks and they're cheap.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I would inflate before towing. In my opinion it is not worth even taking a smallest of chances. If something does go wrong it will more than likely cost more than a small 12v compressor.

Thor


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I would not tow with that much air loss. Not necessarily because of the heat buildup, but because of the sidewall flex. I'd be afraid of damaging the tires internally which could lead to a blow out later on.

I'd also be concerned with why the tires are loosing 50% of their pressure, that seems to be way too much. Perhaps they're not seated properly. Are all four tire down pretty much the same amount?

Glenn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

3 miles or 3 blocks, I live Murphy s law. Fill them


----------

